# Exo Terra glue residue.



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

I know there was a long thread about this a while ago, I bumped it when I registered but it got no replies so I'll make myself a new thread.
I bought a complete setup 2 weeks ago, obviously including a large water bowl with the sticky label inside, and I tried all the tools of the trade to get it out cleanly with no success.

After an over night soapy soak, I had to scratch the sticker off and the glue remained, I looked for tips on how to get rid of that and I opted for the nail varnish remover. It worked for the visible glue, but since then there's been a slightly sticky/slimey residue in the bottom. I've done all the same again, scrubbed hard with some nail varnish remover, soaked in soapy water, soaked in hot water, scrubbed to death and the residue remains.

It's not visible, but you can feel it if you rub with your fingertips and because of that, I'm paranoid about giving it to my snake. Has anyone dealt with it successfully? I know the simple solution is to simply get another bowl but I do like the look of the exo terra water bowls so I was hoping to be able to solve the issue and use it.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i usually use COLD water... vinegar... fairy liquid and one of those wire wool scourers...

but not hot water as it seems to just reactivate the stickiness


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

If I use vinegar, do you think the smell will be hard to get rid of?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Dexter612 said:


> If I use vinegar, do you think the smell will be hard to get rid of?


 
dilute it first... once you have removed the sticky residue then u can basically use a 10% bleach solution to steralise it all... leave for 5 to 10 mins THEN use boiling water to clean it all off...

total pain in arse but SHOULD work.. if it doesnt..



CRY!!!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Dexter612 said:


> If I use vinegar, do you think the smell will be hard to get rid of?


 
shouldn't do.. it doesn't stick to plates after fish and chips.. 

white vinegar is better for cleaning stuff than normal vinegar and it doesn't have the smell either.


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the answers. Grr damn exo-terra, it wouldn't matter if they'd put both labels on the bottom. I checked pet stores on the off chance that one of them might have one with the label already removed, but they all come with it in the bowl part.


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

Dexter612 said:


> Thanks a lot for the answers. Grr damn exo-terra, it wouldn't matter if they'd put both labels on the bottom. I checked pet stores on the off chance that one of them might have one with the label already removed, but they all come with it in the bowl part.


Yeah, I agree, they really should put both stickers on the bottom, but, perhaps (I'm dunno, I'm not sure), they think that it helps to protect the inside of the bowl? If that's the case, then I'm sure that a lot of people would appreciate them being wrapped up/packaged better instead! Fortunately though, I've never had this problem to such a bad degree. Hope you've managed to get it sorted, Dex!


----------

